# Stuff and Things > Cooking >  I can Dream about Oceanlovers Cooking but I cant Taste It Tonight

## Karl

@OceanloverOH you have "inspired" me with recipies and I am "currently" unemployed and looking to SAVE plus I got the SPARE TIME to put into it nowadays

The only thing I ever did "successfully" was that Beef Stew and it was AWESOME in my Salvation Army Crockpot although it makes so much I just cant eat it all being alone and all did try the Pea soup but I fucked that up dumped it down the drain


I also tired a couple soups BUT was in a HURRY did not FOLLOW as written or cheaped ingredients and they SUCKED but thats MY FAILURE and NOT YOURS so dont get me wrong there


Look I aint much the COOK and I will never match your culinary delights


Nonetheless I have spare time now but my cooking skills are RUDIMENTARY n I  aint never gonna bake a PRIZE ROAST

----------


## Network

Oceanloverinthemiddleofthecountry and Karl sitting in a tree K I S S I N G
First comes a stew, then comes the soup, then you're leaving the seat up and she's falling in the poop-er

----------


## Karl

> Oceanloverinthemiddleofthecountry and Karl sitting in a tree K I S S I N G
> First comes a stew, then comes the soup, then you're leaving the seat up and she's falling in the poop-er


For "starters" @Network .... @OceanloverOH is a veteran and a very Happily MARRIED WOMAN 


Now while I appreciate her personality,  caring nature, and demeanor she has a Giant Rock on her finger and she has been MARRIED for nearly 30 years and she lives nearly 400 miles from me out in Ohio

As much as I may "like" @OceanloverOH I understand she is ATTACHED and OFF LIMITS in that kind of way yet we can "Innocently" enjoy an "online" friendship

----------

OceanloverOH (05-29-2014)

----------


## OceanloverOH

@Network, LOL!!!!  Where's my duct tape for your mmmmmmmmmmfffff?????  *RIP*  There it is,  @Trinnity had it (and uses it frequently!)
  @KarlChilders, just ignore his taunting.  He's just jealous that we're good friends!  And you certainly CAN make a wonderful roast in that crockpot.  Here's a recipe I've used for years; only 5 ingredients and very quick prep unless you add optional vegetables, and it makes absolutely the BEST roast beef!  At the end, I'll post a few creative ways to use the leftovers, OK?

*Crockpot Roast Beef*
Prep:  10 min
Cook:  8-10 hours
•2 - 3 lb chuck pot roast (the flat kind works best)
•2 Tbsp Kitchen Bouquet Browning and Seasoning Sauce *(this is important; in my opinion, it’s the difference between a good crockpot roast and a great crockpot roast.  It’s a small 4 oz brown bottle with a yellow cap, usually found in the grocery near the barbecue sauce, liquid smoke, etc.)*
•Lawry’s Garlic Pepper (spice area of grocery, jar with red cap)
•½ - 1 large yellow onion, chopped 
•1 can cream of mushroom soup
•Optional:  ½ lb baby carrots, halved (about 15 baby carrots)
•Optional:  ½ lb tiny red potatoes with peel, scrubbed and halved/quartered (about 6 tiny red potatoes)
•Optional:  1 (4.5 oz) jar Green Giant sliced mushrooms, drained (if you like mushrooms in your gravy)
•2 tsp cornstarch blended with 2 tsp cold tap water (only if needed to thicken gravy)

Paint roast liberally on all sides with Kitchen Bouquet Sauce using pastry brush (I've used a new, clean regular 1" paintbrush bought for $1 from the hardware store; this works well too).  This gives the roast a “browner” flavor and makes the gravy superb).  

Sprinkle roast with Garlic Pepper (really coat it good if you like garlic) on both sides.  

Place roast in crockpot.  Place chopped onions on top of roast.  Dump can of soup on top of onions and spread a bit to cover.  Cover crockpot and cook on LOW for 8 to 10 hours.  

_Note: If I'm going to use carrots and/or potatoes, I add them around the sides of the roast about 3 hours after starting the roast cooking (they tend to get too mushy if added at the start of cooking time)._ 

Carefully remove meat from crockpot to covered dish to keep warm (it will be so fork-tender it will likely fall to pieces as you remove it).  If you added carrots/potatoes, remove them now with a big slotted spoon.  

Gravy:  every roast beef puts out different amounts of liquid.  If juices seem thick enough to be gravy after removal of roast, then add optional jar of drained sliced mushrooms, turn crockpot to HIGH and simmer for 10 minutes.  If juices seem a bit thin, add cornstarch/water mixture to juices, mix well, then add mushrooms and simmer (more cornstarch/water mixture can be added if needed, 2 tsp at a time).  Refrigerate gravy and meat in separate covered containers for leftovers.

Makes about 1 serving per ½ lb of meat.

Leftovers using this roast beef:
-Hot open-faced roast beef sandwiches (2 slices fresh bread, halved, roast and gravy heated in microwave and spooned onto bread)
-Roast beef hash (bagged frozen O'Brien potatoes, chopped up leftover roast, mixed together and fried in a small amount of olive oil till brown)

----------

Invayne (05-29-2014),Karl (05-29-2014),Trinnity (05-29-2014)

----------


## Invayne

> Oceanloverinthemiddleofthecountry and Karl sitting in a tree K I S S I N G
> First comes a stew, then comes the soup, then you're leaving the seat up and she's falling in the poop-er





 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Karl (05-30-2014)

----------


## OceanloverOH

> 


LOL, @Invayne.....love the gif!

----------

Invayne (05-29-2014)

----------


## Reverend

> @Network, LOL!!!!  Where's my duct tape for your mmmmmmmmmmfffff?????  *RIP*  There it is,  @Trinnity had it (and uses it frequently!)
>   @KarlChilders, just ignore his taunting.  He's just jealous that we're good friends!  And you certainly CAN make a wonderful roast in that crockpot.  Here's a recipe I've used for years; only 5 ingredients and very quick prep unless you add optional vegetables, and it makes absolutely the BEST roast beef!  At the end, I'll post a few creative ways to use the leftovers, OK?
> 
> *Crockpot Roast Beef*
> Prep:  10 min
> Cook:  8-10 hours
> •2 - 3 lb chuck pot roast (the flat kind works best)
> •2 Tbsp Kitchen Bouquet Browning and Seasoning Sauce *(this is important; in my opinion, it’s the difference between a good crockpot roast and a great crockpot roast.  It’s a small 4 oz brown bottle with a yellow cap, usually found in the grocery near the barbecue sauce, liquid smoke, etc.)*
> •Lawry’s Garlic Pepper (spice area of grocery, jar with red cap)
> ...


OceanloverOH, that avatar of yours doesn't look like Lake Erie.

----------


## OceanloverOH

> OceanloverOH, that avatar of yours doesn't look like Lake Erie.


LOL,  @Reverend!  Lake Erie is a garbage dump, dirty brown and smelly....you couldn't pay me enough money to even wiggle my toes in that water!  Nope, this is my beloved Caribbean.  I think God reserved that impossible aqua color specifically for the Caribbean Sea.......

----------


## Reverend

> LOL,  @Reverend!  Lake Erie is a garbage dump, dirty brown and smelly....you couldn't pay me enough money to even wiggle my toes in that water!  Nope, this is my beloved Caribbean.  I think God reserved that impossible aqua color specifically for the Caribbean Sea.......


Once upon a time I spent some pleasurable hours out on Put-in-bay. I liked the Lake Erie Islands, the Hiney Winery. Got swept out with the trash at the Roundhouse one night. My bride and I used to take our bikes out and ride around the island. But you're right, there is nothing like the open seas. Places in Mexico are nice, Florida, even the Pacific ocean around Oregon. Never been to the Maldives.

----------

